# .410 Revolver



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At the gun show today, I was w/ a co-worker who loves revolvers, but has no handguns. He will get one soon, he's just working his way to it I guess.

Anyway, we saw a five shot .410 revolver today - I forget the exact brand, but I think it was a Taurus.

Anyway, he was curious as to the recoil on the thing. It only had like a 2 or 3" barrel. I would imagine the recoil has gotta be hard on the wrist. Anyone have experience w/ this caliber revolver?

I am, and always will be, a semi-auto handgun guy. So, I'll never knnow personally, unless he buys one :? :?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

second hand info ,but a friend shot one on a horseback tour up in N.Idaho and said its about the same as a 44 mag.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

interesting, a 410 revolver? i shot a sxs derringer chambered to 410, wasn't that bad but i can also palm a sawed off 12 ga. the first gun i ever shot new years was a .50 caliber single shot black powder. shot it 17 times before i blew it up, darn thing nearly took my ear off. by the way new years shooting, you don't use wad or lead , just powder. a snuff can full of powder KABOOM.

danny


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I see them things all the time in shooting magazines. Those can't be sold here in Cali I think. I have shot an FMJ single shot derringer that's suppose to shoot .45 LC, but put a .410 shell in it instead. Wasn't too bad of a recoil, but gets old very quick. Also a very wide pattern. Good for snake defense.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is it. I don't care to buy Taurus pistol unless their in 22 lr. They tend to need to be tighten after 500 rounds so why buy one? But I might look into this one. it shoots 410 and 45LC.

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?model=4410TKR-2SS&category=Revolver


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, he probably won't buy it, and I am not interested in it.

I saw a Thompson that was a single shot, but the Taurus was actually a 5 shot. It shot 45 LC or the 410 shell.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

it's the Taurus.
It shoots .410 and 45 LC interchangeably.

AFS


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?model=4410TKR-2SS&category=Revolver


----------

